
South African Minister placed on special leave for lockdown lunch - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2020/04/08/stella-ndabeni-abrahams-president-cyril-ramaphosa-south-africa-communications-and-digital-technologies-covid-19-coronavirus/
======
teruakohatu
Here in New Zealand during lockdown our Minister of Heath drove his family 20
km to a beach, then a few days later drove to 2.5 km to go mountain biking. He
will likely be fired after this is all over.

[https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/apr/07/new-zealand-
he...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/apr/07/new-zealand-health-
minister-demoted-after-beach-visit-broke-lockdown-rules)

